# Gill question



## RedBelly74 (Apr 22, 2004)

Hello everyone.

Tonight, I bought my first piranhas. I now have 5 baby red bellies (about 1 inch). When I got them home tonight, I noticed that one of them has some sort of problem. His gills are flared out to the sides. Where they end, it is like they are curled out&#8230;like a pissed off fish that will flare gills. I was planning on taking him back, but he has a lot of personality and seems to be the most aggressive. Has anyone even experienced this problem and do you think it should self correct?

Another question, I am feeding the babies frozen brine shrimp. Is this a good food, or should I have went with the frozen beef heart?

Anyway, just wanted to say hi, introduce myself, and ask a couple questions. I can't wait to experience the fury in a few months.

RedBelly74


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Welcome!

Nothing to worry, he'll be fine.

Pics please!

Feed them varieties of food like, krill, beef heart, raw shrimp, etc..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

_*Moved to Disease, Parasite, and Injury*_


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

it sounds like he will be just fine!


----------



## RedBelly74 (Apr 22, 2004)

Well, as much as i hated too, i took him back and traded for another. I'm just starting out and will prob have enough problems along the way, so i didnt want to start out with any.

Anyhow, I traded for a nice one and he blended in well with the others.

RedBelly74


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Good thing ya took him back. Sounds like gill curl, Or a gill infection. It likely would have died from it sooner or later.


----------



## T'S DENTICULATUS (Apr 4, 2004)

Welcome

I would feed the brine shrimp but also trye dry food (flakes/pellets) and also other frozen foods like on mentioned above (krill, beef heart, mysis shrimp if you can find it, and blood worms) And maybe some live stuff but it can be risky with diseases. Good luck!!!


----------



## Rednats (Apr 30, 2004)

Is gill curl caused by rapid amonia build-up?

Thanks.


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

ps are cool


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Rednats said:


> Is gill curl caused by rapid amonia build-up?
> 
> Thanks.


 It is from prolonged exposure to poor waterconditions. It is something that once the fish has it, It mostlikely always will.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Gill curl is no big deal, a small % of my babies have been developing it as of late. Over time it does heal alittle, one is the size of a tennis ball now, you have to look close to notice it, but he does have gaping hole still. Haven't noticed any health problems, or bullying.

Good call on returning him.


----------

